# Changes to my Farm



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 27, 2009)

Threw these 4 cards together for energy savings. 2x 8800GTS 512 + 2x 9800GTX+. They are pulling up to 500w at the wall depending on the work unit. This allows me to take a rig out of rotation and save some electricity.







Got the GTX295 loaded and folding 24/7tonite. Been running into stability issues with the Nvidia drivers crashing, but who knows what it's really related to. I dropped all clocks to stock on the mobo/cpu and bumped the ram up to 4GB. Hopefully the changes work. I had it putting out 15.5K the other night before crashes. Hit me up with suggestions if you know any related to adding stability to this card.


----------



## bogmali (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice man. I've changed mine too, I now have 2XGTS-250's replacing my 8800GS's. So now I have 2X8800GS and 2X8800GTS320 just sitting around I need to find an AMD SLI mobo so I can use them.


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 27, 2009)

There seems to be general instability surrounding Nvidias newer drivers at the minute - my 260 crashed and had the little pop up error last night whilst I was word processing 

Even still, freaking nice set up - proud to call you our #1 folder tbh.


----------



## denice25 (Mar 28, 2009)

nice mate! pretty cool..


----------



## mmaakk (Mar 28, 2009)

Nice work Buck. The new quad-rig must be running hot. How are the temps doing?


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey buck, you might want to pick up a few of these.  So you don't have to use Molex adaptors to get enough PCI-E power plugs.  Those 8-Pin PCI-E power plugs are rated for double the power of a 6-Pin anyway, so you know it won't have a problem powering the cards off one of the connectors.


----------



## bogmali (Mar 28, 2009)

Is that a K9A2 Mobo you have there for your farm? If it is, you just gave me an idea for my other 8800's If everything works out, I will have 7 Nvidia GPU's folding.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 28, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Is that a K9A2 Mobo you have there for your farm? If it is, you just gave me an idea for my other 8800's If everything works out, I will have 7 Nvidia GPU's folding.



Yep, that's the venerable K9A2 Platinum. Best quad PCI-e board in the world. Newegg has an open box for $95.00. Remember, your 8800GTS 320 are 96 shaders and will work well with the 8800GS/9600GSO's.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130136R

You can run all 4 cards off of a Antec EA-650. You must use 2 Molex to PCI adapters, but the PSU has enough grunt and is 80+ certified for energy efficiency. Newegg has them for 99.00 w/free shipping.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371015

Update on  my GTX 295. GPU 1 folds like a beast  and keeps taking my increased o/c's, but GPU 0 @ stock clocks hangs and blue screens after 5 mins folding. I'm talking to ASUS now, but this might be a fubar'd card. Looks like a previous RMA(Newegg or ASUS-I can't tell) was done on this card.


----------

